# Poppy's latest Picture



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Had my camera out yesterday, so was taking a few pictures of Poppy, heres my favourite of the ones I took. She does look so adorable in this


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

She is gorgeous


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

This really put a smile on my face she's beautiful!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, poppy seems to like having her picture taken. Im really pleased with how this came out, actually impressed myself with my photography skills :0)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great picture Simon she's lovely and she knows it


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

oh my goodness, how sweet is that picture!!! I was just wondering, did you put Poppy in the bin


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks so tiny bless her!!!! x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Harley and I just love that photo how sweet


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lil curly baby! so cute


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes ... I want her.... so fluffy and cute ...

I just love cockapoo puppies .....


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

ah she is lovely its a fab pic.xx


----------

